# AD replaces Kobe in the ASG



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> NBA on ESPN ‏@ESPNNBA 2m
> Anthony Davis will replace Kobe Bryant (injured) for the West at the 2014 All-Star Game.


Congrats AD!


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Well there you have it.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Good to see him there. Deserved.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Well deserved. He's going to be the best big man in the league in a few years.


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

Boo-yah!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

How many minutes does he get? 10? 20?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

He'll get more than 10 minutes easily. Happy for him that he's in. Well deserved. Would've obviously loved to see Kobe play but AD is a good replacement.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Class move by Kobe too.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Cool vid from his first half of the season..


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

ALL-STAR APPEARANCE A WELCOME ACCOLADE FOR PELICANS’ SUPERTAR DAVIS


----------

